# A little up date from Daisy and Millie



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

After taking a little break from lots of things including the online world of Cockapoos I thought it was about time I said hello again and posted some up to date photos! 

Daisy and Millie are both two years old now and such different characters! Daisy is still as mad as a box of frogs but also incredibly soppy and Millie is steady and cheeky but they are both great fun!

We are in Cornwall at the moment and although the weather has not been too brilliant we are making the most of it as always!  We are going to be meeting up with Clare (Jedicrazy) on Friday for a beach day as the sun is due to shine (hopefully! ray: )!

Most of the close ups are of Millie as Daisy doesn't stay still long enough!


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi Sarah, nice to see you back, not been on here much either recently, the photos make me want to run away to the seaside looks like great fun ! Enjoy the rest of you holiday x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely Pics....especially love the close up of Millie. Torture looking at you having fun in Cornwall whilst i'm sat at a desk at Heathrow!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thanks Colin  Why don't you take the day off on Friday and come and join Clare and I for our meet up  I am sure there is room in my cottage!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely photos Sarah ... Daisy and Millie look wonderful. 

Pleased you are having fun on your hols


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous photos Sarah - hope you are having a great time and the sun shines for you and Clare  xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thanks Ali!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Thanks Colin  Why don't you take the day off on Friday and come and join Clare and I for our meet up  I am sure there is room in my cottage!


Don't tempt me!!!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Glad you are having a lovely time, the photos are really good. I hope you have a great day on Friday.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Don't forget pics of Daisy, Millie, Obi and Roo on Friday, have fun!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

No I wont Karen, hopefully we will get some good ones and in the sun shine!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Really lovely pics Sarah!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah Lovely to see you back Sarah, we've missed you .... 

Fab photos of your gorgeous girls...I'm sure they're having a ball.

I think myself and Molly need a trip to Cornwall sometime soon 

xxx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Great to hear from you. Lovely photos of your girls and I love those Cornish beaches ... lucky you.

Enjoy the rest of your hols.

Sue x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely photos Sarah. Glad you're having a great time in Cornwall.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Super photos those girlies are looking great and look to be having a super time , like everyone else I'm jealous and looking forward to your update on Friday, have a great day


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Great pics Sarah! Looking forward to Friday xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you  It is nice to be back on here although I think it will take me a while to catch up with everything  

We have had a really high tide today and very big waves so not so good for the girls. The really love the beach though, I guess there are so many new and interesting smells for them! 

I am really looking forward to meeting up with Clare on Friday and will definitely take lots of photos


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Great pics Sarah! Looking forward to Friday xxx


Yay! Me too  The weather is still looking good and after today's cold winds and rain we could do with it! xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely pics and nice to see you back 
Make the most of your Cornwall days.... Lucky, lucky you!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

*More piccies!*

Thanks Marzi 

After a day of wind, rain and fabulous waves today was sunny and calm. Daisy and Millie have thoroughly enjoyed rock pooling with the kids 










And Daisy being a watch dog


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely pictures, great to hear from you even if it is making us all jealous!! I just have to wait a few months to be on those lovely Cornish beaches again, looks like your girls are having a fab time there.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Lovely Pics....especially love the close up of Millie. Torture looking at you having fun in Cornwall whilst i'm sat at a desk at Heathrow!


Do you work there Colin? used to work at Gatwick myself - miss those days.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi Sarah :wave::wave::wave: Daisy and Millie are looking fab. Wish I was there with you  Enjoy your meet up with Clare on Friday, I'm looking forward to seeing more photos if you get chance to post them.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you Mandy  I will definitely take some photos and post them at the weekend.


----------

